# Beverley - Autumn 2005



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

23rd - 25th September
Willow Lane Caravan Site
Long Lane
Beverley
£7 for the weekend

The event will be held in a rally field and as such has no facilities
other than fresh water and Elsan/wet waste disposal
Please take your dry waste home
This site has a tractor in the event that someone should get stuck

Arrive after 14.00 on the Friday - Depart before 17.00 on the Sunday

There will be no particular theme - sorry to bingo fans,
just a casual 'do as you please' weekend
Your welcome to join us Saturday evening, bring your own chairs, drinks etc

Beverley market is on Saturday and just a 10 minute walk from the siteN.B. We need at least 10 vans to make this rally possible
Directions
When you turn into Willow Lane there is a Caravan & Camping site on the left, 
go past that, then turn left into a small 5 van site, carry straight
on through the site and into the rally field via the gate opposite.

Please visit Rallies to register an interest.

Ian


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hI


I just clicked on :- I wish to attend without obligation then when I went in to view attendees I am not there.


Motorhomer


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Homer,

There is a wee problem at the moment :roll: - working on it.

Ian


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi ian

we hope to appear

is the tractor for my benefit!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a good one

Paul


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Yes, ordered it specially for you.

Do me a favour pls, can you try and add yourself to the Beverley Rally, we think it's sorted now.

Ta

Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No Luck here Ian, same fault as the e-mail I sent you :? 

Dave


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Ian

did you get my response saying that i could not add my name to the beverly list
it says there are 3 going but when i look for the attendees i dont see any

it did give an error message

Paul


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Dave, I haven't received a mail from you :? 

Paul, got yours, I'm afraid there's still a problem with the 'attendees' bit, will let you both know when it's resolved :roll: 

Ian


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ian ive tried a couple of times to register but keep getting error but will still be there.

Chris


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris, We've still got a couple of problems, please bear with us.

Ian


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Perhaps we best be adding our names here then until the relevant parts are working


Just to say Motrhomer2 & myself will be there in September. Looking forward to meeting you all


Motorhomer


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the rally organiser should all be working now gang


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

cheers dave thats done the trick

chris


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Apologies Ian & Jacqui, 
sorry but due to other committments I don't think that we will be able to attend this week-end.
Hope that you all have a great time and the weather is good for you.

regards


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

Is anyone taking their kids?? Just wondering if we attend if there will be anything for the kids to do? Or is it a more adults only meet?

Snelly.


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all we had a great time at Beverley again . photos up in rally album



Chris


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

AM I the only one that can't find the rally gallery?? Can someone point me in the right direction please...


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

>>>HERE<<<


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you...!

"I can see our van from ere..."


----------

